
Apple's secrecy doesn't work for Apple TV+ - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/the-current-heads-of-apple-tv-should-be-terrified-1840792682
======
angrygoat
Apple TV+ is so locked down with DRM that you can't even easily take a
screenshot from a show and share it on social media. Shows on Netflix,
Disney+, etc have huge traction because people have got excited about them and
talked about them online.

I've really enjoyed For All Mankind, but looking on twitter there's almost no
fan base talking about it. Contrast with Ronald D. Moore's previous sci fi
hit: the 2000s reboot of Battlestar Galactica. There were free to watch
webisodes, a lot was done to encourage and enable a fan community.

It does feel like Apple are so obsessed with the IP that they're missing that
having fans and the constellation of content that people will just go off and
make because they're excited about a show is crucial to their success.

~~~
natch
You can take screenshots of Netflix shows? Which platform?

~~~
wtdo
I just tried it on every platform I have access to; Android, Linux, Macos,
Windows and Chromebook. I was able to take a screenshot of a show playing on
Netflix on every one.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Doesn’t work on iOS 13.3. Just get a black screen with the CC text.

Doesn’t this fly in the face of the fair use doctrine?

~~~
colejohnson66
Fair use is not a right; it’s a _defense._ You don’t have a right to use
materials for educational purposes. What happens is: you’re sued and you argue
that your usage was fair use.

Because of that distinction, you _technically_ have no right to take
screenshots of copyrighted media.

Side note: the reason for this distinction is that there’s no set criteria for
fair use. Some people say there’s the “10 second rule” or whatever, but
they’re wrong.

~~~
Jamwinner
Your distinction is tortured. You absolutely have a right to do things there
is a defense for.

~~~
jbeam
It’s not tortured. You may have the right under the law, but that doesn’t
necessarily mean that the private service needs to make it easy for you.

------
ehPReth
"And there were issues early on, like axing a show based on Dr. Dre’s life
because it was too violent, and canceling one about Richard Gere on a shooting
spree because it wasn’t friendly enough."

Is this 'wholesome-only' stuff from Apple in apps, tv, etc starting to get old
and annoying for anyone else?

~~~
oefrha
_See_ is pretty violent (and I like it) so this Apple being wholesome-only
cliche is starting to get old and annoying for me.

~~~
danShumway
But if the article is to believed, they _are_ canceling shows because they're
too violent.

Can you call something a cliche when it's happening in front of you? Is the
assumption that because See got released, that Apple didn't actually censor
the other shows mentioned here, and Gizmodo is lying?

~~~
Despegar
The reality is that there's clearly no mandate that all content on Apple TV+
needs to be family friendly, and we know that from what they _have_ released.
Dr. Dre's show and the Richard Gere project may have been canceled because the
violence or sex was gratuitous, or because it was just bad.

------
empath75
I don’t really get the point of tv+ for Apple. They didn’t start their own
record company for iTunes. Apple’s natural position seems like it should be a
middle man between content producers and Apple TV owners.

~~~
techslave
that didn’t work so well for netflix.

~~~
empath75
Netflix doesn’t sell hardware.

------
ksec
I wonder if there are any family with kids on content subscription service
decide not to get Disney+ and instead get Apple TV+ if they were to choose
between one of the two. I just dont see this happening now, in three years
time, or even in 5 years.

And if they were to get another Content Subscription Service, would they
choose Apple TV+ at half the cost of Netflix, or Netflix with hundred if not
thousand times more content from Originals, Movies to Anime?

Then there is the Amazon Prime, which means it is Free for the 100 million
subscribers in US.

Even The Grand Tour wasn't good enough for me to stick with Amazon Prime
Video, and I have been watching Jeremy Clarkson shouting _POWER_ for nearly
two decades. At this rate I see majority of people subscribing to two
streaming services at best and just go back to pirate other shows they like.
And even if that was the case, there doesn't seems to be any show worth
pirating from Apple TV + now, or in the near future.

~~~
CharlesW
> _I wonder if there are any family with kids on content subscription service
> decide not to get Disney+ and instead get Apple TV+ if they were to choose
> between one of the two._

Often they won't have to choose (we didn't, for example) because they get
Apple TV+ for a year with device purchases. Although this offer _could_ end at
any time, Apple will subsidize TV+ for several years until they have
subscription numbers they can brag about.

Additionally, the TV app[1] is a significant home-field advantage for TV+.
It's an app store for content from which I can buy, rent, and subscribe to
about anything from anyone, and everybody using it will hear about Apple TV+
on a regular basis.

> _Then there is the Amazon Prime, which means it is Free for the 100 million
> subscribers in US._

I use this service occasionally, suffering through the slow and janky app that
somehow makes my Apple TV feel like a $20 USB stick. Personally, if it
disappeared tomorrow I can't say that I'd miss it.

~~~
Krasnol
The TV app seems to be the worse part of it reading the reviews like this one:
[https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/05/opinion-worst-part-apple-
tv-i...](https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/05/opinion-worst-part-apple-tv-is-tv-
app/)

------
ping_pong
The only reason why I had my HBO subscription was for Game of Thrones. Now
that is over, I'm keeping it around for WestWorld season 3, but may axe it
completely if it sucks.

I have AppleTV+ (worst name ever, it is so utterly confusing) from my phone
and there is nothing I want to watch. Nothing. The shows may be okay, but from
my initial viewing, they are nowhere near as good as Game of Thrones. Unless
they pick up the quality very soon, it's going to be a complete failure.

The only one worth keeping is Netflix and only because my kids watch some TV
shows, and there are a lot of good standup comics on Netflix that I can watch.

But mostly these days I will BT movies or buy them on iTunes, which is by far
the most convenient way to watch movies. I have bought about 100 movies on
iTunes so far. If they sold their movies for $5 each, I would buy them
constantly.

------
mikestew
So Plepler leaves HBO because of their new Netflix “flood ‘em with content of
widely varying quality, and let God^H^H^Hviewers sort it out”. Then moves to
AppleTV+, where they claim they are trying to be the “antithesis of Netflix”.

Maybe it will work for AppleTV+, maybe it won’t, but the only reason we
subscribe to HBO is because if it’s on HBO, it stands a chance being, at a
minimum, watchable. When the free year of ATV+ runs out, we will see who is
the better HBO.

------
sneak
“When you have kids, you'll understand”

—Steve Jobs on why there is no adult content in the App Store

